# COMING SOON!!! Dango University! Summer Semester Starts 5/30! Apply Now!!



## Cinnamom (Apr 30, 2020)

Note: So this is an idea I had the other day and I figured to act on it as it could be a way to not only make friends, but to also welcome people to my island. This is meant to be an interactive event! Feel free to apply! If the "tuition" is unaffordable, feel free to DM and we can work on "financial aid." 

Introducing Dango University, the top ranking institution in Animal Crossing: New Horizons! Full of various different majors and programs, we are excited to welcome you later this month! The institution is comprised of one main building and one dormitory where students may reside if they so wish. We are potentially planning on expanding to provide another dormitory or more classes if we gain a wide student body. However, most learning at Dango U is done through experience, and on Dango Island's various locations!!  

We offer the following programs/majors; there is something for everyone on Dango Island:

1. Botany/Agriculture: Pick fruit and journey through the museum! Catch fish and bugs! 
2. Culinary: Try your skills at Dango Island's famous diner! Located just across from campus, you are sure to see some of your fellow classmates stop by for a bite! 
3. Business: Sell your items at Dango Island's local flea market! Full of various booths and space, you can be sure to sell items and meet friendly faces at the same time!
4. Science: Work in Dango Island's famous labs and create amazing discoveries!!! We are also working on an astronomy program! 
5. Interdisciplinary Major: Make your own major here at Dango Island! Make the most of your stay! 
6. Dance: Join Dango Island in a choreographed dance performance! 
7. Acting: Let your talents shine and use your emotions to bring forth a show!
8. Music: Utilize Dango Island's massive collection of instruments and create your own symphony. 
9. Fashion: Show off your custom designs at Dango Island's fashion show. Cataloging is also allowed at the Dango Island Flea Market where you gain access to the latest fashion items. 
10. Archeology: Tour Dango Island's museum and become a tour guide!! Dig up fossils and gain access to extras found by Dango Island Alumni! 
11. More!!! We plan to add more majors as the academic year progresses! 

We also offer paid internships to students interested in attending! For those interested, please specify in your application. Please note that the internships are rather competitive and that there may be a waiting list. 
1. Botany/Agriculture: Flower watering/"discovery" of new flower types. Fruit picking for Dango Island residents. 
2. Hospitality: Become a tour guide for Dango U! 
3. Cataloger: Bring your rare items for others to catalogue!! 
4. Server: Come work at Dango Island at our famous diner!! 
5. More!! We are always in need of people! Feel free to recommend what you can contribute to our community! 

*Note that the paid internships can be substituted for tuition costs if an applicant is competitive.* 

Tuition: 100k per session (lasts at least 30 min to 1 hour). Degree is offered after student completes three "years" (aka three sessions). Graduation ceremony will be conducted. Cap and gown are provided, as well as certificate of achievement (custom design). 

Housing: 25k per session. This is required for your first session. Housing is provided for all future sessions after this payment. There are three housing options: 1. Triple, 2. Double, and 3. Single. If you wish to dorm with a roommate, there is a random selection process. However, if you know someone who is coming, you may request to room with them. 

Accelerated program (200k) allows you to gain a degree and attend graduation ceremony afterwards all in one session!! Graduation gown and cap will be provided for you. Certificate will be granted at conclusion of ceremony. 


Application Process:

Please comment with your island name, character name, and intended major. I am planning to take 4-8 people at a time. 

Complete the Application:

1. Describe yourself in 5 words.
2. How would a Dango University education change you and your island? 
3. Which villager is your favorite and why?
4. What do you hope to do once you arrive on Dango Island?
5. Any additional information you would like us to know?

Best of luck to future applicants!! We are excited to welcome you later next month!!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Tys1 (May 1, 2020)

The heck?


----------



## Megaroni (May 1, 2020)

Tys1 said:


> The heck?


I'm in the same boat haha. Looks cool and obviously a lot of work was put into this, I just don't understand what people would get out of this.


----------



## Huskyaki (May 1, 2020)

megantron said:


> I'm in the same boat haha. Looks cool and obviously a lot of work was put into this, I just don't understand what people would get out of this.


Well I suppose it’s just supposed to be sort of a social thing, but then again why not just go join people who are wishing on comets? Or just hangout with people looking for friends?

I’m sure this will be great for anybody who likes RP, and I appreciate the thought that went behind this project.


----------



## cosravet (May 1, 2020)

Animal Crossing is to escape from student loans and debts, not rp paying a college tuition. 

Also, charging people roleplay? And only for 30 or so minutes?


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

Am I understanding this correctly? People would be paying to RP/hang out on your island?


----------

